# Im Back!!!....



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

as long as Theo's not a Mod...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

oh...and cosider this my annual "Trade Dirk Thread"


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Whats wrong with theo/Dirk?

Personally I don't mind either of them :clown:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Dirk for KG!

Welcome back dragnsmke bout time you came back around.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

thanx...as Ive said evry year for the past three...we cannot win with Dirk as our 1st option...we either need to trade him for someone with heart or let him play Scottie Pippen to a player with some gangster in him...


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

So in order to win we need a gangsta player?
What kind of logic is that, how does Timmy rank up on the Gangsta Scale?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

What are you talkin about Timmy is a straight up G


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

My mistake


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Timmy heart pumps no Kool- aid...he does not sht away from taking over the game...


----------

